# Image Map Help Please!!!!



## chzdog242 (Aug 23, 2003)

I am working on a myspace banner and I'm trying to figure out how to do a image map. I created a picture (http://www.thechadonline.com/banner1.png) and I also attempted to make the image map on dreamweaver but I just cant figure out how to do it.

Here is what the previous web designer did for a different header:



> <START TOP BANNER></a>
> 
> 
> 
> <END TOP BANNER>


but that never worked.

and here is what dreamweaver spit out at me:



> [/QUOTE]
> please please please an...it from working.
> [QUOTE]
> <START TOP BANNER>
> ...


​


----------



## chzdog242 (Aug 23, 2003)

Got this code from an online image mapping website and still nothing.... there must be something else wrong 



>


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Try this free generator

http://www.silveragesoftware.com/ftp/HndImgMapSetup.exe


----------



## chzdog242 (Aug 23, 2003)

I'm actually not having a problem mapping the picture, its getting it to work on myspace that I'm having a problem with. There must be something wrong with the code???

thanks for the help though!


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Oh, well that changes things.

You can NOT use one on MySpace, their coding prevents it, sorry dude.

They block the '#' symbol, so you can't change their ID's with CSS. MySpace sucks that way. Try using the image map and you'll see that they change '#' to '...' before saving.

The best you can do is slice the image up, and anchor each part separate, put the slices in a table so the image looks whole.


----------



## chzdog242 (Aug 23, 2003)

thank you for the info!

I'm going to try that


----------

